# 4.35 lbs pins / components



## oldgoldman (Apr 29, 2017)

Hello GRF Members .. hope you are having a great 2017.

great pile of old pins / components

Blowing out some more junk sitting in my basement.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/152698580650

Regards
OGM


----------

